# Sheep Without Shepherds



## Blueridge Believer (May 22, 2008)

Dave Daubenmire -- Sheep Without Shepherds

Over the past eight years I have spent a lot of time defending the faith the best I know how. I have seen victory after victory slip from our hands because the “men of the cloth” were AWOL on the field of battle. I have traveled the land and personally witnessed:

• Judge Roy Moore stand for the Ten Commandments only to be called a law-breaker and be abandoned by the shepherds when he was hauled off of the bench that he'd been elected to by the People.
• Terri Schiavo being murdered as the “shepherds” fed their flock in the safety of their sanctuaries. Instead of fighting for her life they encouraged folks to “get a living will.”
• Women go into abortion mills as pastors drive by on their way to their Saturday morning tee-time.
• Sodomy legalized. Gambling legalized. Divorce legalized. Homo “marriage" legalized. All by judges who have no right to legislate and legislators who forget that they work “for the people.”
• Homosexuality celebrated in government schools. A teacher ordered to remove a Bible from his desk. Christianity stripped from the schools of this nation while the pastors support the un-Godly institution.
• Children snatched from their homes by “government social services.”
• The pulpit silenced by the IRS in fear of losing their tax-exempt status.

So now the Lord brings another opponent our way. Government of the People, by the People, and for the People has been shredded by six Republican-appointed judges in California. The secular pastors are out in the streets praising the “wisdom” of the Court, while Christian pastors are safely secured in their sanctuaries where they curse the darkness of this day rather than being the light from which the evil must flee.


This is a rough read but worth the time. It high time to wake up for those who claim christianity.


----------

